
How to get a job as a designer without going to design school - jamesjyu
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/bad8cdb67068
======
namenotrequired
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5907146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5907146)

